# Dark Angels Official



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

As noone else had, thought id share this. Dark Angels are confirmed for this month! http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=6900014


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Charandris said:


> As noone else had, thought id share this. Dark Angels are confirmed for this month! http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=6900014


Actually you got beat to it in the DA Rumours thread (sorry, my fault), but good job all the same, people aren't likely looking in there (there is a habit of that) so it's probably a good idea to actually announce it officially like this.


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Zion said:


> Actually you got beat to it in the DA Rumours thread (sorry, my fault), but good job all the same, people aren't likely looking in there (there is a habit of that) so it's probably a good idea to actually announce it officially like this.


Ahh i thought about posting there but wasnt sure! Glad to have been a help anyway. Even as a fantasy player, have to admit i do like the look of these!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Aaaannnd Pre-orders are up!

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...e.jsp?catId=cat440160a&rootCatGameStyle=wh40k


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

woot!! so damn happy about this, been hoping for a new Dark angel codex for years, when they starter set came out I knew they were coming, but not in such style!

I am generally in love with the Dark Talon, it's what the Storm talon should of been but wasn't, it looks like an actual combat fighter. the front turret on the vengence is a little iffy but can deal with that.

I'm glad my birthday is in just over a month, lots of pounds are going to be thrown at these kits.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Prices look expensive.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Prices always do look expensive and that won't change. No point bitching about it really, either pay or don't.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

$90 for the collectors ed. Hope my bonus is in my next check.

But wait's it's mostly just a dust jacket?

Looks like it's the regular one for me


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

scscofield said:


> Prices always do look expensive and that won't change. No point bitching about it really, either pay or don't.


What I meant is that it's expensive for gw. 
As in this: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat860011a&prodId=prod1830074a
Is more expensive then this: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440251a&prodId=prod1900035

And no I wasn't bitching, just making a note that its more expensive then the usually gw products.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Anyone else notice there is now a Dark Angels section?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

New shiny vs old shiny, not shocking they are pricing it higher. Won't be shocked if the IG price matches that one come the next across the board price hike.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Anyone else notice there is now a Dark Angels section?


I thought there always was? Or was it just a subsection of the SM part?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> I thought there always was? Or was it just a subsection of the SM part?


It (like the Templars are now) was a subsection.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

LordOfAbsolution said:


> woot!! so damn happy about this, been hoping for a new Dark angel codex for years, when they starter set came out I knew they were coming, but not in such style!
> 
> I am generally in love with the Dark Talon, it's what the Storm talon should of been but wasn't, it looks like an actual combat fighter. the front turret on the vengence is a little iffy but can deal with that.


Same here. I actually liked the Storm Talon for being some sort of pug shaped Vtol thing, but the Dark Talon looks nice with the wings instead. Going to have fun magnetizing that though for the price I was hoping for more than 11 armor a facing . Kind of feeling the same about the Vengence. I can live with the turret, but that armor... guess we'll have to see just how amazing it's weapons are.

Either way, nice to get a better look at the models.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> What I meant is that it's expensive for gw.
> As in this: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat860011a&prodId=prod1830074a
> Is more expensive then this: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440251a&prodId=prod1900035
> 
> And no I wasn't bitching, just making a note that its more expensive then the usually gw products.


Haha funny story Mark! But really... I'm glad I play Guard. With a 20% at many stores I can get a Valkyrie for under 60 dollars!


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

were's Asmodai's sword ?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ah, got the CSM special edition, and will be getting the Daemons special edition, but now's when I dispel my "collect the whole special edition set" idle fantasy. Besides, it'd be hell to find a buyer for that collection, especially as older books started to go out of date...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Seriously though....I looked at their deathwing box for 75 and went 'ah, it's probably cuz you get so much variety for the 5 models'. Then I looked at the price for a box of normal terminators for shits and giggles and saw 74. Kind of a surprise since they hiked the prices not long ago in Canada. Very glad there another gaming store in the city.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I will never the pricing of this at all. DV was the starter box, which many you people getting into the hobby would have brought. So its continuing their new armies would be either Chaos or DA. If the kids chose DA how in seventh hell are they meant to afford this? Yes iI get the price hike stuff but surely for maybe a week lower the price temporarily to encourage people to buy?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Loli said:


> Yes iI get the price hike stuff but surely for maybe a week lower the price temporarily to encourage people to buy?


Why? They obviously don't need to as people still buy despite the price


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

New video games, a good board game, a night at the movies can all hit these prices. Many toy sets hit those prices now, I doubt GW will back off on increases.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> Ah, got the CSM special edition, and will be getting the Daemons special edition, but now's when I dispel my "collect the whole special edition set" idle fantasy. Besides, it'd be hell to find a buyer for that collection, especially as older books started to go out of date...


This is why I am waiting for for the special Eldar edition. If past experiances are anything to go by it will still be of use for more than 6 years!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

quite shocked by the deathwing price, considering it only has the same number of sprues as the wolf guard and grey knights, i think it could well be an indicator of price rises to come for similar box sets.
I suppose that as the starter set has a deathwing squad they may have bumped the price because they dont expect to sell as many of these as they might for other armies?

Still not digging the land speeder.


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

I like that there's so many multi-build kits, can just get one box of stuff then build about three units out of it by using already owned models 

Glad its gone up on the website same day as WD came out too, my post just got delivered and no WD in it.. 

One thing im confused about is the Ravenwing Battleforce though; Its Advance Order, but Its the same as the one thats currently in stores. Thats odd


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I have to say that all in all, I'm liking alot of the kits. Nothing's _perfect_ to my aesthetics, but I love kitbashing, and these kits are amazing for that. I had kind of hoped that the Dark Talon used some of the same sprue as the Stormtalon, but since it's it's own kit that means bashing the two together will be more difficult. (I like the DT's wings, but I like them further back like the ST's turbines were).

The Vengeance is growing on me, but I have a feeling we're going to see alot of hack jobs using, say, Storms to mount those rear weapons/stealth systems. I haven't decided how I want to go with it, myself.

What I find very interesting (and probably should go back into the rumor section) is that they are pushing alot of Landspeeders with the Ravenwing... 2 new speeder variants plus their core box is still pushing the old speeders, and I heard a rumor that Sammael in a speeder unlocks them as scoring or troop... Yet they old Master in a Speeder kit hasn't existed in like 10 years. I could probably use bits from the Darkshroud and Nephilim for that.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Xabre said:


> Yet they old Master in a Speeder kit hasn't existed in like 10 years. I could probably use bits from the Darkshroud and Nephilim for that.


Actually, in the Ravenwing Battleforce, the Land Speeder that comes with it has the option to be kitted out as Sammael's speeder, with TL Assault Cannon and TL Heavy Bolter. For the man himself, you just have to make do with him holding the Raven Sword, but otherwise that's pretty much it.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Actually, in the Ravenwing Battleforce, the Land Speeder that comes with it has the option to be kitted out as Sammael's speeder, with TL Assault Cannon and TL Heavy Bolter. For the man himself, you just have to make do with him holding the Raven Sword, but otherwise that's pretty much it.


Ah... the infamous Ravenwing Upgrade Sprue that I always see the bit companies with. Never did quite figure out where that came from. That's actually pretty good to know, then. The old kit used to have some bits for the Eye of Night, I believe, but I could make that work.

of course, the irony is if it's true and you can use Sammael to make an entirely-speeder-based army, having to buy his upgrade in a box of bikes.....



Slightly off topic, anyone notice that the two fliers seem at odds with each other from the rules on the storefront? The one with the bomb has the hover mode along with (I'm assuming) Hurricane Bolters, while the missile launching long range air-to-air interceptor gets Strafing Run.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Only three things in life are certain - death, taxes and GW price rises.
Still, the kits look good and you are alway getting quality from GW for your buck. 
I've always liked the fluff of the Dark Angels, I just hope it has not been retconned too much...Dark Angels with Tyranid pet pals maybe?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> quite shocked by the deathwing price, considering it only has the same number of sprues as the wolf guard and grey knights, i think it could well be an indicator of price rises to come for similar box sets.


It's $1 more than the GK Termies kit ?



bitsandkits said:


> Still not digging the land speeder.


What's not to love about a hovering priest's pulpit with a shit arsed gattling gun ?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Ensanguined Priest said:


> One thing im confused about is the Ravenwing Battleforce though; Its Advance Order, but Its the same as the one thats currently in stores. Thats odd


Yes, but the one we have now doesn't have that shiny new box!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Anyone else notice there is now a Dark Angels section?


And it's shaped like a giant closet..... :laugh:


As for the Ravenwing, looks like it's bitz shopping for bike fairings for me


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

On the whole, apart from the LS Vengeance I'm impressed with this release. Termies, bikers, dark talon, all cool. Not that impressed with Belial, but he's better than what was there before.

I know bitching about the prices is pointless, but when you look at the Storm Talon only costing €34 and the Dark Talon costing €60, I'm finding it hard to see the justification for such a price difference in models that are so similar.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Answer to that is simple, expect the Storm Talon price to skyrocket soon.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Or because there is a load more stuff on the Dark Talon. That model may bear some similarities but it's completely different in places. Such as having huge fucking wings when compared to the stormtalon.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Or because there is a load more stuff on the Dark Talon. That model may bear some similarities but it's completely different in places. Such as having huge fucking wings when compared to the stormtalon.


Not to mention parts for both fighters. Not really enough for the price difference to me but I don't get to make that call. 

Was hoping for a tad bit more armor on these for the prices but oh well. At least I can snicker at my friend with his storm talon because mine's (slightly) bigger.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

love the fighters and bikes but do not want do a army of them,at least it was not killed by matt smuf lover ward


----------



## Moetle (May 23, 2010)

"the game is what you make of it. How much the models are worth is about the enjoyment YOU get out of them, not some equation about time+materials=price."

True and i agree 100%

But this is what i, personally, have a problem with:

Chaos codex 50$ US:
Quoted from GW webstore "Codex: Chaos Space Marines is the first hardback Warhammer 40,000 Codex. This high quality tome contains 104 full-colour pages, and is bound within a cover that features dynamic artwork. "

DA codex 49.50$ US:
Quoted from GW webstore: "This 104pp full-colour hardback book contains dynamic artwork; the history of the First Legion and their greatest battles; a description of, and rules for, the forces of the Dark Angels Space Marines; a stunning show case of Citadel miniatures, presenting the uniforms, heraldry and insignia of the Unforgiven and their Successor Chapters; and a comprehensive army list that allows you to form your Dark Angels collection into a powerful army on the Warhammer 40,000 battlefield."

At first i was scratching my head why this new codex was .50 less. It sounded like there was more content and stuff. But overall different print on the same paper/cardboard with the same ink.

Then i realized all orders 50.00 and over ships free.

Really guys? I already have a hard enough time trying to get people to play as it is but when they do silly stuff like that i feel like they are trying to keep new people from playing. 

Terms look great (ooo shiney), the aircraft looks great(oo shiney) but the speeders look just plain silly.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Moetle said:


> Then i realized all orders 50.00 and over ships free.
> 
> Really guys? I already have a hard enough time trying to get people to play as it is but when they do silly stuff like that i feel like they are trying to keep new people from playing.


It does seem silly to cut a book price 50 cents just so they can charge you on shipping but unlike the models you're likely to only ever buy one of the books and probably not by itself anyway. It sort of makes sense to me as the book isn't all that big anyway. 

Of course I agree the tiny tiny price cut just looks stupid when that's the only likely reason for it. $45 seems like it would look less...odd.


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

I Pre-Ordered the codex as soon as it was announced - just recieved an email saying my order has been dispatched? Seems pretty early since it doesnt come out for 4 more days.
And on the GW website it says the pre-orders will get sent on friday.. I am much confused


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Ensanguined Priest said:


> I Pre-Ordered the codex as soon as it was announced - just recieved an email saying my order has been dispatched? Seems pretty early since it doesnt come out for 4 more days.
> And on the GW website it says the pre-orders will get sent on friday.. I am much confused


u might be lucky and get it early i heard of this happen quite a few times


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

kickboxerdog said:


> u might be lucky and get it early i heard of this happen quite a few times


Yea i remember when I pre-ordered Planetstrike (and that was TOTALLY worth it...) it came like four days early.

Just found it odd since it specifically says on the site that orders placed before wednesday will be dispatched on the 11th.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Here are some rumoured rules I just saw over at 4Chan, it's usually the first place to find accurate info when there is less than 7 days left for a codex release. All this was posted somewhere on dakka first.



> >80 points for a 3man bike squad! 27 points for each additional member. They still come with scouts, have special combat squad splitting (3/3 bikes and the AB and speeder separately (so 3 scoring and a vehicle). 126 points base for those fancy command bikes, their plasma is only 18" though...
> 
> >Termie squads are 210, have split fire rules, can take 10 members with heavy weapons per 5. They are 44 Points for each additional member.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Faeit212 has a nice rollup as well:



> Dark Angels Codex: Lots of Information from the Codex
> 
> Apparently some people are getting access to the Dark Angels codex, and so I have went through and grabbed as much information as I could, and got it as current as of a couple minutes ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Zion said:


> Azrael gains +2S and AP3 for his sword. makes both RW and DW troops.


So he's pretty much boned against any characters with terminator armour...
Nice otherwise though, but I'm expecting a points hike.



Zion said:


> Ezeke is mastery 3 has to take mindworm and then rolls twice on any except biomanc


Liking this a lot :biggrin:
Mind Worm isn't bad in itself, meanwhile I'll take Psychic Screech and Divination.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Cheaper bike squads sounds useful. Though those stats make it seem like I have to pair a Vengeance and a Darkshroud for maximum evil. Overall doesn't look drastic but does sound like all this would make for some new list options. Wahoo.



spanner94ezekiel said:


> So he's pretty much boned against any characters with terminator armour...
> Nice otherwise though, but I'm expecting a points hike.


I guess on the plus side if this is accurate it also means he can bring terminator backup to solve that. Which doesn't bother me, unlocking RW/DW troops with one HQ certainly gives me some reasons to take him over Sammael/Belial in theory.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Ahhh, this has lifted my spirits a bit but still 90 bucks for limited edition 'dex? Looks like im just getting the regular one.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

i was wondering when this sort a stuff would turn up nice:don-t_mention:
am i right in thinking that the plas speeder is 80


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> Ahhh, this has lifted my spirits a bit but still 90 bucks for limited edition 'dex? Looks like im just getting the regular one.


It's only worth $90 if you personally think it's worth $90. Don't buy it if you don't agree with the cost. The hardcore DA players will get one I'm sure, but to them it's worth more. Just like to me I'd get the Sisters codex if it dropped like that (limited release and all) because the enjoyment to investment cost works out in my favour personally.



seermaster said:


> i was wondering when this sort a stuff would turn up nice:don-t_mention:
> am i right in thinking that the plas speeder is 80


I haven't heard, and honestly if I had I don't think I could post it since it'd be talking about points costs...


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

It's not that I don't want it but the fact that I am unable to afford it at the moment and when I will be able to it will most likely be out of stock and way to much on ebay or what have you.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> It's not that I don't want it but the fact that I am unable to afford it at the moment and when I will be able to it will most likely be out of stock and way to much on ebay or what have you.


That's fair. And just looked, it's sold out in the US. And I heard claims that it won't ship until Feb. :/


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Zion said:


> It's only worth $90 if you personally think it's worth $90. Don't buy it if you don't agree with the cost. The hardcore DA players will get one I'm sure, but to them it's worth more.


Honestly they were my first army way back, before the dawn of recorded time so in a way it is worth more but I still cant wrap my head around the extra $40 on top of the already expensive new codex model. I'm sure the book is nicer but for that price I would have hoped for some sort of special bag for the thing and a limited edition model of some sort with the thing, maybe even just some silly special dice/counters.

At the end of the day I'm just happy to have a new book :grin:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very dissapointed with the land speeder. Looks like someone suggested combining the fortress of redemption with a speeder. It is a fuckup all round. The fwd weapon hardpoint is so totally wrong it is a joke. The Dark talon on the otherhand is pretty cool. Not perfect but pretty good.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

shaantitus said:


> Very dissapointed with the land speeder. Looks like someone suggested combining the fortress of redemption with a speeder. It is a fuckup all round. The fwd weapon hardpoint is so totally wrong it is a joke. The Dark talon on the otherhand is pretty cool. Not perfect but pretty good.


Eh, I don't feel so strongly about it as you do (it is just a model after all), but I am interested to seeing how GW thought up this thing. I hope we get an article in the next WD, or in the blog about it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> Eh, I don't feel so strongly about it as you do (it is just a model after all), but I am interested to seeing how GW thought up this thing. I hope we get an article in the next WD, or in the blog about it.


I think the reason it's slowly grown on me is _because_ it's so ridiculous


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Tawa said:


> I think the reason it's slowly grown on me is _because_ it's so ridiculous


I can agree with that. When you reach a certain point something becomes so silly it's actually a bit awesome.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Tawa said:


> I think the reason it's slowly grown on me is _because_ it's so ridiculous


I agree with shaantitus, so i think the Land Speedeer is a fuckup because of its ridiculous design....to each their own aye:wink:

All I'm hoping for with the new Codex is for 'pure' DW to be a hard arse standalone list, and not be burdened with having to field any RW units or Allies.

Then again, I'm only going to be building and collecting an all-Termi 1st Company, so no actual gaming as such....but the above paragraph is what DW players want to see, in my Meta anyway.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Zion said:


> When you reach a certain point something becomes so silly it's actually a bit awesome.


Somewhere in the Games Workshop design studio this mantra is on a plaque hanging from a wall.

I agree some of these look silly, but this is 40k. When they deviated from that we got Tau. I still don't think they really fit in (look nice, but just don't fit in).


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Karyudo-DS said:


> Somewhere in the Games Workshop design studio this mantra is on a plaque hanging from a wall.
> 
> I agree some of these look silly, but this is 40k. When they deviated from that we got Tau. I still don't think they really fit in (look nice, but just don't fit in).


Agreed they look like they wash, far too clean. None of the other races look like they do.

Beliel can swap weapons :victory:


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Karyudo-DS said:


> Somewhere in the Games Workshop design studio this mantra is on a plaque hanging from a wall.
> 
> I agree some of these look silly, but this is 40k. When they deviated from that we got Tau. I still don't think they really fit in (look nice, but just don't fit in).


I agree, i can't stand the Tau, especially their battlesuits, they are more akin in a childs toy box labeled "Transformers". That is exactly where the insiration of the Tau Battlesuits came from, those battlesuits shit me to tears.

But onto the DA models just released, OH MY FUCKING GOD, they are awesome.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

More stuff from Faeit212:



> Dark Angel Codex Information: Part 2:
> There is a lot more information here about what is in the Dark Angels codex, and I have even more coming from the Faeit 212 inbox. So say tuned, there is a lot to check.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Karyudo-DS said:


> Somewhere in the Games Workshop design studio this mantra is on a plaque hanging from a wall.


Wonder if we could get that verified somehow? :laugh:



Zion said:


> I can agree with that. When you reach a certain point something becomes so silly it's actually a bit awesome.


And that applies to most things in life :laugh:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

pre-ordered 6 boxes of Terminators, the codex and some more paint (not that they count as a pre-order).

Belial looks hideous... have to make a new one. Easy enough to do though.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Achaylus72 said:


> I agree, i can't stand the Tau, especially their battlesuits, they are more akin in a childs toy box labeled "Transformers". That is exactly where the insiration of the Tau Battlesuits came from, those battlesuits shit me to tears.


I don't think they look terrible per se, but they have this sort of generic sci-fi thing going on and while WH40K does take place in the future it hasn't really been "sci-fi" exactly. Unless you call waving a sword like a manic from a tank driving into battle of course... :laugh:



Zion said:


> More stuff from Faeit212:


Again mostly liking this. Grey Knights no longer BETTER at Deathwing Assaulting than Deathwing is nice and probably my only issue with GK. This version of DWA sounds very similar but an upgrade and about what I wanted out of it. Not game breaking, but I think some people are going to be rather uncomfortable to suddenly have 15-20 terminators in their front yard turn 1...or 2 if it suits them :spiteful:

Curious if the Tech Marine is still not an independent though. Really don't use mine much but being able to fortify etc seems handy.



Tawa said:


> Wonder if we could get that verified somehow? :laugh:


Oh easily, but I hear they can't let you leave the studio alive.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

sorry i forgot got confused because they mentioned in the batch from warseer that the stealth one was 80 ah well


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Karyudo-DS said:


> Oh easily, but I hear they can't let you leave the studio alive.


Sounds like a job for...... :security:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

EDIT: I meant to ask this a while back - does anyone know if tactical squads still maintain the 5 model minimum for special weapons, or is it now 10 models like the vanilla dex?


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

According to sources over at Faeit 212, the tacticals can supposedly take a special weapon or heavy weapon at 5 man or both at 10 man.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Two more from Faeit212:


Firstly:


> Dark Angels are now less than two days away for most of you, so the information has been coming out rather rapidly. So this morning here is just a little bit more for that just can't wait another couple hours to get the book in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Second:



> * Dark Angels Just keep Coming. More Codex Info. *
> 
> The Dark Angel wave of codex information just keeps on coming, and I am doing what I can to keep up on it so that its easier for people to find and go through. It seems that some of it is conflicting between sites and people regurgitating the information, so the more we get, the clearer some of it will be. However we are only a few short days now from getting the book in hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i have the codex and models at hand, the land speeder isnt as bad as i first thought, the model isnt too bad to be fair, the fighter is cool in the flesh, the raven wing and deathwing models are mint, the detail level on them is as good as the grey knights and in some cases even better, they have old school Crux terminartus (spelling) shoulder pads and the ravenwing sprue has a bolt pistol with a drum magazine!!!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I can see some of these bits being popular sellers.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Okay, it's official: I approve :so_happy:

Also, I can already see this being more powerful than the Chaos Space Marines codex from what we've seen. For starters the basic units are better value for money with the 5 man flakk missile squads, the cheap devvies, all-purpose vets, uber Deathwing etc etc.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> i have the codex and models at hand, the land speeder isnt as bad as i first thought, the model isnt too bad to be fair, the fighter is cool in the flesh, the raven wing and deathwing models are mint, the detail level on them is as good as the grey knights and in some cases even better, they have old school Crux terminartus (spelling) shoulder pads and the ravenwing sprue has a bolt pistol with a drum magazine!!!


How does it measure up to the Chaos dex on first impressions, did we get buggered again or does it balance out OK?


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

How many points are devs with flak missiles compared to there the da ones at the moment


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Okay, it's official: I approve :so_happy:
> 
> Also, I can already see this being more powerful than the Chaos Space Marines codex from what we've seen. For starters the basic units are better value for money with the 5 man flakk missile squads, the cheap devvies, all-purpose vets, uber Deathwing etc etc.


And even still, they can throw a 105 man cultist wrench in to annoy the crap out of you.


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

Lets not forget to mention the bikes being appropriately priced and having hit and run


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

Having read both the Chaos and Dark Angels codices I have to say they are pretty evenly matched. Deathwing Knights are fantastic against anything Chaos, and being able to guarantee your Deathwing come in when you want them, and then get a round of twin-linked shooting, is a nice touch. Ravenwing command squads make me happy too, and the fact that the Knights can be taken as Fast Attack and not just in a Command Squad is great for adding flexibility. I am well pleased.


----------

